# Prevagen(natural supplement) anxiety survey/2 month trial



## KickAnx (Feb 12, 2006)

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/PrevagenAnxietySurvey



> Thank you for learning about the Prevagen anxiety survey. If you are interested in participating in a free survey of the brain health supplement Prevagen, continue reading and fill in the necessary information to get started.
> 
> Prevagen is manufactured by Quincy Bioscience, a research-based biotechnology company located in Madison, Wis. Prevagen contains the unique ingredient apoaequorin which was orignially derived from a specific species of jellyfish found in the Puget Sound.
> 
> ...


----------



## KickAnx (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone here trying this?? I just started mine yesterday, so nothing to report.

More info on the company/product:

http://www.nutraingredients-usa.com...cognitive-function-and-wins-patent-protection

http://hopetrials.com/study-opportunities/

In one of the PDF's sent to me it mentions improvement in "The ability to find words in a conversation". I could use help in that area 



> In an open-label human study of fifty-six individuals using a
> validated Quality of Life survey instrument, Prevagen
> improved cognitive function in a majority of the participants
> in areas such as the ability to find words in conversation,
> ...


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

It's usually promoted as a way to improve memory. Never before have I heard that it improves social anxiety but who knows.


----------



## KickAnx (Feb 12, 2006)

When I first inquired about this, one thing they said was "In our quality of life study, Prevagen proved beneficial in the area of mood for some participants. Anxiety wasn't specifically asked about but questions about feeling calm and peaceful were included and Prevagen was helpful with this aspect of mood."

In the PDF quoted below: "Prevagen 
improved cognitive function in a majority of the participants 
in areas such as the ability to find words in conversation," - I don't know if that will be true for those of us with SA etc.

I recall some of the questions in the survey did touch a bit on social anxiety type problems. I guess the whole point of the survey/study/trial is to see if it can help those of us with anxiety or SA. And it's free!


----------

